# Why



## Bosco578 (Dec 27, 2008)

http://www.madnessvideo.net/videos....e_bike/Fat_Man_On_A_Little_Bike/Funny_videos/


----------



## Bosco578 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Future Paramedic*

http://www.madnessvideo.net/videos.aspx/video~recital_meltdown/Recital_Meltdown/Other_videos/


----------



## Scout (Dec 27, 2008)

This  concerns me slighlty


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 27, 2008)

For the first video this is why Ritalin is made. On the second, I foresee a new MRI tech position opening. Nothing like dinging a 3 million dollar toy. 

R/r 911


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 27, 2008)

I wore my watch into an MRI once. Oops. I literally had no control over my arm. And it destroyed my watch.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh Dear!!!   makes me afraid of magnets!!!!!   ^_^


----------



## Medic (Dec 27, 2008)

Would brases or metal plates, screws in the body. have this effect?


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 27, 2008)

MRI:

hmm... That was smart, haha... Only if I could afford to "play" like that :glare:


----------



## exodus (Dec 27, 2008)

Medic said:


> Would brases or metal plates, screws in the body. have this effect?



I would think so the skin doesn't provide magnetic field insulation.

You guys ever see the episode of ER where they bring the patient into the MRI room with a metal stretcher, and they walk away for a second and turn on the machine and it smashes the pt onto the machine!


----------



## Medic (Dec 27, 2008)

OI sounds quite painfull. I havent seen it. Im sure it has happened in this world before.


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Dec 27, 2008)

exodus said:


> I would think so the skin doesn't provide magnetic field insulation.
> 
> You guys ever see the episode of ER where they bring the patient into the MRI room with a metal stretcher, and they walk away for a second and turn on the machine and it smashes the pt onto the machine!



Talking from Experience, Never had an incident with an MRI machine while I had Braces, or with the 6 Screws and 2 plates in my jaw. 

The material they use I believe is not REAL metal, Someone can help me on this, But Im fairly certain that for some instances (As the ones your talking about) they arent real metal


----------



## silver (Dec 27, 2008)

TheAfterAffect said:


> Talking from Experience, Never had an incident with an MRI machine while I had Braces, or with the 6 Screws and 2 plates in my jaw.
> 
> The material they use I believe is not REAL metal, Someone can help me on this, But Im fairly certain that for some instances (As the ones your talking about) they arent real metal



I believe you just can't have any ferrous metals. So like iron, steel, or an alloy with a high amount of iron. So things that are aluminum tubing, or aluminum oxygen cylinders can be used, or like beryllium copper tools (non-spark wrenches and so forth) can be used.

Then some stainless steel is non-magnetic. I'm not really sure how, but when there is high amounts of nickel in it, it becomes non-magnetic.


----------



## Second (Dec 27, 2008)

exodus said:


> I would think so the skin doesn't provide magnetic field insulation.
> 
> You guys ever see the episode of ER where they bring the patient into the MRI room with a metal stretcher, and they walk away for a second and turn on the machine and it smashes the pt onto the machine!



no, metal plates do not get yanked out or slam you into the MRI machine, I was born with a clef lip and pallet and they had to extend out my maxilla out about 3 inches they put a metal plate  and screws in my face and i was fine during my MRI during my motorcycle wreck (yes i asked the nurse if it would affect the plate and she said no)


----------



## exodus (Dec 27, 2008)

Second said:


> no, metal plates do not get yanked out or slam you into the MRI machine, I was born with a clef lip and pallet and they had to extend out my maxilla out about 3 inches they put a metal plate  and screws in my face and i was fine during my MRI during my motorcycle wreck (yes i asked the nurse if it would affect the plate and she said no)



Hmm, that's weird. I wonder why it wouldn't have any effect. Can you stick a magnet to your face and have it hold?


----------



## silver (Dec 27, 2008)

exodus said:


> Hmm, that's weird. I wonder why it wouldn't have any effect. Can you stick a magnet to your face and have it hold?



I answered it above. Its a type of stainless that is not magnetic.


----------



## exodus (Dec 27, 2008)

silver said:


> I answered it above. Its a type of stainless that is not magnetic.



Wow, I totally missed your post.


----------



## silver (Dec 27, 2008)

yeh there is also austenitic iron which is non-magnetic but unstable unless i think nickel is mixed with it. I think it is more common in non-magnetic stainless.

Finally there is a use for having a parent that works with metals.


----------



## Second (Dec 27, 2008)

silver said:


> Finally there is a use for having a parent that works with metals.



lol   



la la la sorry it keeps telling me my message is to short so this is a useless piece of text for you


----------

